# Draw a Sketch Giveaway



## Gizmo (25/1/16)

*
The forum has a awesome new feature.. "Draw Sketch" which is located next to the "Upload a File" button when replying to threads.

The Prize up for grabs:*





That's right a sexy, mat black Joyetech Cuboid

Valued at R980
*
Rules of Engagement:*

Draw a creative image, preferably related to vaping. The most awesome picture wins!

*End Time:*
The competition will end on 29 Jan 2016 at 12:00
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

REO's Rock!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Sposed to be a box mod blowing a cloud and not a half jack spraying jack daniels.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (25/1/16)

Does this count?

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Does this count?



Of course it does

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hyphen (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

Me vaping!

Not really in proportion though, I'm much uglier in RL...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

Also, what a cool idea! Probably going to be a lot of sketching done from this point! Way to go ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seanc (26/1/16)

MY paint kungfu is lacking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skola (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/1/16)

Excellent work guys! I am actually shocked..  Paint experts I tell you..

Anyway, I just wanted to let you know the maximum of 3 entries per a person

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Excellent work guys! I am actually shocked..  Paint experts I tell you..
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to let you know the maximum of 3 entries per a person


Going to have to take my time on my next one then


----------



## skola (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

skola said:


> View attachment 44085


Jeez dude, you into tagging by any remote chance?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (26/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Jeez dude, you into tagging by any remote chance?!


Hey @Stosta,
Nope, what's tagging??


----------



## Gizmo (26/1/16)

Guys please be advised.. If the sketch does not come from local source IE 

Authentic http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/sketch_56a7140603877-png.44084/

All authentic files done within sketch show sketch and are always PNG's. The numbers also follow on accordingly.

Remote File http://www.ecigssa.co.za/data/attachments/44/44186-01bff8214b9728faea3149d4ccfdceba.jpg

It will be not taken into account..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

skola said:


> Hey @Stosta,
> Nope, what's tagging??


Graffiti


----------



## Pixstar (26/1/16)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## skola (26/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Graffiti


Ohhhh!!!  Clearly my brain is still off.. Haha.. I wish I had the skills to do graffiti... I just doodle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## picautomaton (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soofee (26/1/16)

1 Down 2more to go lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/1/16)

Ma eGo ONE!  How come mine ended up as an attachment? 


edited by Alex:


----------



## MorneW (26/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)

Cobrali said:


> Ma eGo ONE!  How come mine ended up as an attachment?



Only authentic art hangs in the big gallery, your's looks like a clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cobrali (26/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Only authentic art hangs in the big gallery, your's looks like a clone.


   

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)

Cobrali said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Just yanking your chain. 
You probably clicked the *thumbnail* button instead of the *full image *one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno Cilliers (26/1/16)

My attempt to win the black Joyetech Cuboid....

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)

Arno Cilliers said:


> My attempt to win the black Joyetech Cuboid....
> View attachment 44182


Yoh! you sneaked in with a good one while I was busy.


----------



## wiesbang (26/1/16)

I don't have a pc with internet and it doesnt work that well on my phone or tab 
So i used my s sketch on my phone


----------



## MorneW (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## soofee (27/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gman211991 (27/1/16)

sub ohm = world peace

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (27/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (27/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HappyCamper (27/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

HappyCamper said:


> View attachment 44267



Bummer, you wasted an entry right there, now you've only got 2 left.
One gets very creative at the last minute when a Cuboid is the prize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (27/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Deezo (27/1/16)

My little Autist attempt xD

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

Deezo said:


> My little Autist attempt xD



Chin up bro! I started with a stickman too. 
ya gotta massage your inner autist some more, good news is, you still got 2 entries.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

Today's success story ;D achieving Temperature control  #climaxicon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (28/1/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## hyphen (28/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (28/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

Guys, I really want to say I love this community even more since developing this sketch app - 

Would it be possible however, to include more detail to the brushes we use? pressure sensitivitu -> use with tablets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/1/16)

View attachment 44297



Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Guys, I really want to say I love this community even more since developing this sketch app -
> 
> Would it be possible however, to include more detail to the brushes we use? pressure sensitivitu -> use with tablets





Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Today's success story ;D achieving Temperature control  #climaxicon
> View attachment 44298



You had me going with that diagonal line above the display... I was like _ "how da faaq did he do that with a mouse?"_
but then I figured it out due to the date top right (dyslexies)corner... graphics tablet .. tadaa. 

Nice 1st entry dude! you've got some tasty sketching skillz.
You still have 2 more entries, closing date is tomorrow 12 noon, smaak to see your next contributions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> View attachment 44297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could have done more. Just too busy at the moment... Sad that I don't have enough time to draw anymore...I wanted to do more... This rx200 is really capturing me... Never Temp controlled everr! And this is beautiful... Seriously great for the juice economy of things hahaa


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> View attachment 44297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Top left

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (29/1/16)

WOOOOOHOOO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (29/1/16)

Entry #2 !  This is fun !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (29/1/16)

My 3rd and final entry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (29/1/16)

I'm just here to say all of @skola's entries are brilliant.

Give that man a Cuboid!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

Tyron Sale said:


> View attachment 44387
> My 3rd and final entry


Mickey Mouse drips?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (29/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (29/1/16)

Does this count?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (29/1/16)

Nooby said:


> View attachment 44392
> 
> 
> Does this count?


if only lol !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/1/16)

*Rules of Engagement:*

Draw a creative image, preferably related to vaping. *The most awesome picture wins!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (29/1/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

Nooby said:


> View attachment 44392
> 
> 
> Does this count?


Nope check @Gizmo post, must come from the app source. ie no attachments.
You've still got 20min. 



Gizmo said:


> Guys please be advised.. If the sketch does not come from local source IE
> 
> Authentic http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/sketch_56a7140603877-png.44084/
> 
> ...


----------



## skola (29/1/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> I'm just here to say all of @skola's entries are brilliant.
> 
> Give that man a Cuboid!!!


Hahahaha Thanks @Cave Johnson! But than you go and post something like that!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (29/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nope check @Gizmo post, must come from the app source. ie no attachments.
> You've still got 20min.



Yeah I know... Was just fooling around. Awesome looking pics guys!


----------



## shabbar (29/1/16)

im no picasso , but here's my attempt. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (29/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (29/1/16)

lol! clouds 4 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (29/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 44402


Bill looks rather skinny, seems vaping isnt helping him gain weight, nor the star jumps.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/1/16)

Nooby said:


> View attachment 44392
> 
> 
> Does this count?


 Filters on a photo is not a sketch :< that's a sham :[


----------



## skola (29/1/16)

Hey @Gizmo... Sooo when will the winners be announced? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (29/1/16)

*





And the Winner is!!! @skola - 




This piece of art was highly creative and amazingly well done! 

Please PM me your physical address so we can ship it to you or you welcome collect from the Fourways head office!


*​

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (29/1/16)

Congrats @skola. Well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit, you totally deserved it with that one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (29/1/16)

WOOHOO!!! My pointless doodling skills finally paid off!! 
Thanks guys!!
Thank you @Gizmo for the awesome prize and thanks ecigssa!! 
Vape on!!
I will PM you shortly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/1/16)

Deserved winner. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (29/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Deserved winner. Congrats!


Thank you kind sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW (29/1/16)

@skola. Congrats and well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

Congrats @skola your creative collage made full use of the available canvas. 
Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well done! I liked that one the most of them all too  was really good layout and colour use 

GG WP

- Till next time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

Great stuff @skola. Enjoy the prize.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (29/1/16)

Thanks @blujeenz, @Darryn Du Plessis.. you guys pulled out some great sketches as well!!
Thanks @Andre, can't wait to start using it. I think a new RDA is in order

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (29/1/16)

Well done @skola 

The other entries were awesome as well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## skola (29/1/16)

Alex said:


> View attachment 44429


Haha thanks @Alex!! Great drawing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/16)

Very nice drawing @skola, enjoy that awesome prize man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/16)

Congrats @skola - now you need to draw us the Cuboid in the hand when you get it!!!!

And a big congrats to all the entrants. I loved viewing all the pictures on this thread.

You people are very talented!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (31/1/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @skola - now you need to draw us the Cuboid in the hand when you get it!!!!
> 
> And a big congrats to all the entrants. I loved viewing all the pictures on this thread.
> 
> You people are very talented!!


Thanks @Silver, I most certainly will!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

